# Dream betta?



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

I know everyone here loves their betta fish, but if you could pick any color/tail type/gender anything about a betta what would it be? I think Louie is pretty close to mine, but I also really love a koi plakat betta or a dumbo plakat! I'll post pictures of Louie soon!


----------



## WillL (Dec 6, 2017)

I will do a black orchid crowntail those are my fav


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I got my dream betta: a show-worthy Orange Koi HMPK... Actually, I got two of them! Lol. I've been able to collect most of my dream bettas; a Gold Dragon HM, Orange Koi PKs, a Pastel EEHM, Pastel Blue Multicolor DTPK, Orange Marble DT, Pink Dalmatian DT, etc.  I love all colors, though. One of my dream bettas was a dark Red VT; I got him also. I would love any color stable Butterfly HMPK, but that's near impossible.  I love multicolors ('Fancy Marbles'), blues, and whites.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

ThatFishThough said:


> ... love multicolors ('Fancy Marbles'), blues, and whites.


I'm with you on both points. First, if I had a dream betta, I would probably hunt until I found it and then find an excuse to treat myself. The problem is I seem to find a lot of dreams out there, and obviously can't get them all! But secondly, I am very fond of the marbles that change so much. The marble HMPK male I got from Ebay changed so much that he is virtually unrecognizable...I'd think they pulled a big switch if his fins and tail weren't exactly the same. But all his white turned blue! 

So I guess that would be my favorite...the fancy marbles that change over time.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

My dream fish, is the "blue dragon", but it doesnt exist, so a very intense platinum white body and dark blue fins hmpk something like a blue cambodian.


----------



## Darkly Innocent (Dec 5, 2017)

My dream Betta would be a Koi just love their colors!


----------



## LoneWolf (Dec 16, 2017)

Well, I got a betta which was completely translucent...
i could see his organs!
but later....which is 2 months from the purchase, he started changing it colors
best part is it is very calm with other fishes in my community aquarium
i think this is my dream betta LOL...below attached is my betta which i am in love with!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

LoneWolf said:


> Well, I got a betta which was completely translucent...
> i could see his organs!
> but later....which is 2 months from the purchase, he started changing it colors
> best part is it is very calm with other fishes in my community aquarium
> i think this is my dream betta LOL...below attached is my betta which i am in love with!


WOW! He's gorgeous! I also love EEHMP! I would love a koi EEHMP. ideas for a near future betta!


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

Nothing really specific just bright HMPK's that stand out.


----------



## LoneWolf (Dec 16, 2017)

do get one!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

RickyTan said:


> My dream fish, is the "blue dragon", but it doesnt exist, so a very intense platinum white body and dark blue fins hmpk something like a blue cambodian.



That would be a cool breeding project... I wonder how you would go about that? Plat. x Blue cross, and then take the siblings with the cleanest color and breed them? Hmmmm.... Lots of thinking to do on that one, lol.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> That would be a cool breeding project... I wonder how you would go about that? Plat. x Blue cross, and then take the siblings with the cleanest color and breed them? Hmmmm.... Lots of thinking to do on that one, lol.




I’d think you’d want to breed a red dragon scale to maybe a blue Cambodian. i can’t remember exactly, but blue is a dominant color over red (I believe) so with any luck it would take place here and you’d get some blue dragons


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

KaderTheAnt said:


> I’d think you’d want to breed a red dragon scale to maybe a blue Cambodian. i can’t remember exactly, but blue is a dominant color over red (I believe) so with any luck it would take place here and you’d get some blue dragons


 Red dragons are typically red underneath their thick white scaling, black dragons are typically black underneath their thick white scaling. The problem with the blue dragon is that the blue/steel blue/ turqoise shares the same layer as the white dragon scaling.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

RickyTan said:


> Red dragons are typically red underneath their thick white scaling, black dragons are typically black underneath their thick white scaling. The problem with the blue dragon is that the blue/steel blue/ turqoise shares the same layer as the white dragon scaling.




Thanks. I knew I was missing something with my plan (or else it would’ve been done already I’m assuming)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielleFish1 (Sep 1, 2017)

My dream betta would probably be a red, white, and blue EEHM with blue eyes. I've seen red, white, and blue bettas for sale before, but only in plakats. So finding one of these would be pretty cool!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

DanielleFish1 said:


> My dream betta would probably be a red, white, and blue EEHM with blue eyes. I've seen red, white, and blue bettas for sale before, but only in plakats. So finding one of these would be pretty cool!


Have you ever looked on AquaBid? I think I have seen a red, white, and blue EEHM on there!:smile2:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

True Purple! <3 I know they're impossible to breed. *sigh* For now my VT Duke is as close, but he's blue grizzle with redwash and I love him dearly (He's also very camera shy, so I have like, one bad pic). He looks violet under bright light but he's not like this --- 











And they would be a HMPK, any gender. But really, any colour ... all the colours! It's why I love these beauties so much, their colours are incredible!


----------

